# Dilute/reduced/milky??



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Hello Everybody!

What do you get when you mix the diluting factors?
Does anyone have pictures??

Or a link to any genetic calculator that includes genes like milky, reduced, pale, and ice?

I've been doing some reading but everything seems so boxed in! I suppose to make things clear for newbies but what do you get when mixing say;

A rec yellow with a milky bird?

Assuming the rec yellow is genetically: blue+spread+rec red+dilute

And the milky bird is - blue+spread+milky gene (anything else goes into milky??)

How would they mix? Any ideas? 

Would the milky and dilute cancel each other out? Prob not right?
Would you get a solid cream?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Genetic calculators don't grow on trees....


----------

